# The Best mister/humidifier for your tortoise..is this one.



## Lucythetortoise (Jul 20, 2011)

Wth a little creativity and alot of online research..I found I think an excellent solution to keeping the humidity level at tropical range for Red Foots, etc.. 

"The Secura Hot & cold Facial steamer Micro-fine Mist Suana". $65.95

Sold by Secura

It's a facial steamer for women which means it gives off human skin safe warm blasts of humidity..not too hot and ionized for skin. Also it has a long nosel that blasts safe steam into the tank not up in the air. It's little and fits into the tank. The only neg. is that one has to simply fill the hot water up about 3-4 times a day..but unlike bigger and industrial humidifiers the steam is safe for human skin and therefor won't burn your pet. 
My tortoise loves it so much she moves over to the direct line of steam and soaks it in and becomes very active/playful.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 20, 2011)

Having to fill it up that many times a day...is the deciding factor. I'll stick with the repti-fogger I only fill once and keep good temps in the tank to avoid cool fog.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Lucythetortoise:

Welcome to the tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

I have a habba mist but its not liking my hard water so not much good and we pay over $100 here for it as everything is twice as much here for reptiles it seems!

I have resorted to a good ole watering can with sprinkler end full of warm water once a day to keep the humidity up and occasional soaks too.

For a smaller space your idea looks interesting but I wouldn't be consistent in the 3-4 times filling up-maybe a bigger water holder would be good.

Nice to know what others are using and how it all works

thank you


----------



## ekm5015 (Jul 20, 2011)

MistKing.com

Check it out. Its a little more expensive, starting at $99. But it comes with everything you need including a digital seconds timer which allows you to have the mister go off up to 8 times per day for as little as 1 second to as long as you want. Produces a very fine mist to make the air nice an humid as well as keep the substrate moist.


----------



## stuntdouble (Jul 20, 2011)

I have found a prob with my humidifier just wanted to see if anyone experienced the same issue. Seems the unit works great and Rawlo is much more active however I noticed after a few days of using it there would be a little too much water build up almost a puddle under the substrate. I just added more to soak it up so I will see how this will work out. Is there anything else I should be aware of using a humidifier. It's the zoo med reptifogger and I dont think the steam is too hot nor cold.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2011)

stuntdouble said:


> I have found a prob with my humidifier just wanted to see if anyone experienced the same issue. Seems the unit works great and Rawlo is much more active however I noticed after a few days of using it there would be a little too much water build up almost a puddle under the substrate. I just added more to soak it up so I will see how this will work out. Is there anything else I should be aware of using a humidifier. It's the zoo med reptifogger and I dont think the steam is too hot nor cold.



I don't use one, but my neighbor across the street has one on his 100gallon aquarium that houses a hatchling sulcata. He found the same problem as you, so he put his on a timer and only runs it for about an hour twice a day.


----------

